# -RESOLVED- Cabela's - Off Road Adventure 3 (Out of Range)



## Nawlage (Jan 29, 2009)

In the 1st post, Schizems said He Installed Cabela's 4X4 Off Road adventure 3 but when i got to play it it goes thew the intro movies but when it goes to load the main page of the game the screen goes black and my monitor acts like it turned off. If you must check...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The best solution they could come up with was theold "Prt Scrn" & "Ctrl+v" with paint trick to basicly nav through the menu blind...:4-dontkno

Well behold the simple quick fix that should have been presented from the start of this issue being posted. :wink:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*1*:| Install Cabela's 4X4 Off Road adventure 3 as recommended...

*2*:| Open C:\Program Files\Cabela's Off Road Adventure 3\Cora3\Cfg\

*3*:| Open console.cfg with Notepad.exe

*4*:| Edit lines #4 & #5 from the top 

*from:*
addvar r_width int; r_width = 1024
addvar r_height int; r_height = 768

*to:*
addvar r_width int; r_width = 800
addvar r_height int; r_height = 600

*5*:| Save console.cfg and Run the game!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

